# Ariens ST624E shuts off



## brianbo (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi,
I am new to this forum as I have been looking at this Ariens Model 920001-ST624E Tecumsech OH195SA 72541G that I bought last year on Craigslist and got burned. First time l used it last year, on my 3rd pull the cord broke. It ran for 10 minutes then died. It was my first gas powered snowblower in 20 years that I have lived in my house.

In Dec 2012, I took the carb to be rebuilt at a local dealer. I put it back on. I ran it for 30 minutes before the first storm this year. 2 days later we had a storm, I started it and it ran for 2-5 minutes under a load and died. Once it dies, it is hard to get going.

I know some gas is getting to the carb. I know very little about engines but i did not have the cash to get it fixed at the dealer as I had furnace issues. We have only had over a 110 inches of snow this year. My 15 year old TORO Electric Snow thrower and my nephews plow helped on the 24 and 30 inch storms. I live outside Worcester, MA which had 6 inches today.

I have the cover off that covers the carb, choke, etc. From what I read, my next step is put a new gas hose. Also, there is a filter at the bottom of the gas tank which is attached to the shut off valve's hose. Can I just clean that by unscrewing it?

I notice I have an issue with the throttle springs to the governor . They are 2 cheaply made springs which I cannot believe would hold up for any length of time. I have that working better but the throttle does slip a little bit at highest setting but it does rev high before it shuts off. The choke seems to work fine.

I did not change the plug or take it off which I probably should have.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Brian


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

One thing that comes to mind right away that the vent hole in the gas cap might be blocked. Try loosening the cap and running the engine and see if it shuts off. ANd pretty sure there is not a fuel filter on yout machine.

If this does not help, when the machine shuts off, take a spare plug, put the wire onto it and ground the plug on top of the engine. Pull the cord to see if the plug is sparking. Wonder if the ignition coil might be breaking down with the engine heat


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You could have had dirt in the fuel tank that got flushed down into the carb after you had it cleaned. I would guess you have a fuel issue somewhere. There is a little screen in the bottom of the fuel tank that does act like a filter. I don't think those come out vey easily. Sometimes the fuel lines start to rot and little pieces of rubber can end up in the carb as well. Maybe start by pulling the fuel line off the carb and checking the flow coming down from the tank. If you have a blockage before the carb that should make it easy to notice.

You could probably get away with leaving the carb on there and just removing the nut on the bottom of the bowl. That will let you check the bowl for dirt and actually will let you check for fuel flow without even taking the fuel line off. Best guess is the tiny holes in your bowl nut are blocked as are the tiny holes in the emulsion tube up in the carb.

Being an over head valve engine it shouldn't have any of the problems associated with older engines.


----------



## brianbo (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for responding. I will try gas cap, spark from plug, looking at gas flow and checking carb for pieces either today or this weekend.
I found out about gas cap issue yesterday on the web after I gave up using it.

I am confused about a hole in the vented (?) cap. The black gas cap appears to be original. There is no rubber gasket in it which DonnyBoy on YouTube had in his replacement cap.
The gas cap has a black dick coming from the top of the cap into the tank. How is this vented?

Thanks again


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Does it just quit immediately or does it stumble? Can you reproduce the problem at will? You can take the 7/16 fitting out of the bottom of the carb, put a can under it, remove the bowl, and open the valve and see how well gas flows. In the bowl you'll see debris, if there's any getting in. The fitting you remove has a few holes in the sides of it that need to be cleaned.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Carb bowls*

Some bowls have a little button on the button that if depressed will allow draining the bowl. If yours has that, just pressing the button with a cup under it, it should keep draining as long as there is gas in the tank. If it stops with gas in the tank then you have some form of obstruction.


----------



## brianbo (Mar 20, 2013)

I have the gas release button and I know gas comes out of that. In fact, some came out yesterday as I thought I did not hit it but I must have hit it. Also, in December before I had the Carb rebuilt, I used the gas release button to drain the bowl.
I will take off the fitting and run gas thru it as I drained the tank yesterday and ran the carb dry with the Shut off valve off.

I can reproduce this at will. 
Yesterday, I ran it for 5 minutes and then went 60 feet under a load and it shut off on me. I then have a hard time starting it but sometimes it does start but anytime under a load it will then die immediately. Usuallly, if I wait a bit, it will start and then die under a load.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Motor*

Just realized that's a OHV engine. I wonder if there's a chance the electronics is either breaking down or has a problem in that it's dying when it's getting hot?

Sorry, can't find much info on your engine


----------



## Flannelman (Sep 24, 2011)

Have you tried changing the spark plug? Spark plugs can do funny things when they are failing and this sounds like a case of that.


----------

